# Nahla, 2-4 year old Doberman needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Nahla is a Doberman of around 2-4 years old. She was found stray; with obvious signs of having littered in the past and a trusting bond with people. Maybe that is just because Nahla is, who she is, a gentle sincere dog. She was full of tape worms which obviously has now been rectify. Now spayed; chipped and just completing the full vaccination process. Her eyes are now clearing from a minor condition.

Nahla has been settling well in her foster home but perhaps is demonstrating more deficits in her skill base than the family feel able to confidently guide and manage. She demonstrated reluctance to go out of the house initially but now is becoming more fluent. Nahla can get nervous of dogs outside but was mixed with the dogs she travelled with, without hesitation or concern.

Nahla is just beginning to relax and adapt to her new surrounds. She is kind and gentle and caring by nature. So lovely.

Please visit our website CLICK HERE Rescue Remedies. Please complete our questionnaire if you are offering able to offer her a forever home.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

She is beautifull, poor thing.. so wish I could take her on


----------



## valg22 (Dec 16, 2008)

oh dear, she is such a sweetie pie, she will find a home


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another couple of piccies of this lovely girl ...

If you would like to visit her thread for more details and to follow her progress CLICK HERE


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

So please this girl has found her forever home!


----------



## chrisloo (Jan 19, 2009)

was wondering if nahla has found a home i saw her advert on preloved pets and fell in love, would the people deliver her or would they met me half way im willing to pay them for their petrol, can anyone let me know??


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry, Nahla is now homed (see my previous post). We don't "deliver".

The procedure for re-homing is that any enquiry is accompanied by a completed questionnaire. We then assess whether that home and the rescue dog are ideally suited and, if so, a homecheck will be carried out. On occasion, the homechecker may bring the rescue dog with them and subject to the outcome of the homecheck leave the dog or otherwise. However, visiting the the rescue dog in it's foster home where the dog has settled is a better way for you to be able to assess that this is the dog for you (dogs gets to see whether they like you too of course!) - you'll get a better idea of their character/temperament. If you have an existing dog then they would need to be introduced initially on neutral territory.

Moderator: Can you please close this thread for me. Tks


----------



## chrisloo (Jan 19, 2009)

i didnt mean 'deliver' as in a total disrespect , i cant travel far and was merely asking for help.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't mean to offend you either , just wanted to outline the process for anyone that is reading. 

Chris, I post on alot of different sites and if I happen to spot a Dobi I will give you a shout.


----------

